# help uae university



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello 
i am from tunisia and i am looking for studyinr at uae university but i need help
if someone are ready to help me with what hhe can i will be veryy glad 
thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

iroka said:


> hello
> i am from tunisia and i am looking for studyinr at uae university but i need help
> if someone are ready to help me with what hhe can i will be veryy glad
> thanks


Hello iroka,

Just wondering what kind of help are you looking for? Are you looking for suggestions for universities? Information about the enrollment procedure?, etc. Your question is too general. Try being more specific and you'll get a better response.


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hello iroka,
> 
> Just wondering what kind of help are you looking for? Are you looking for suggestions for universities? Information about the enrollment procedure?, etc. Your question is too general. Try being more specific and you'll get a better response.


thank you
first of all i want to know if tunisian have the right to study at uae university or not??
if yes all kind of studies are allowed or not??
what are the needed paper to apply and how to apply??
when to apply??
thanks very much


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

UAEU | Home Page

And specifically UAEU | International Student for foreign students.


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks but i readed all those information and there is no answer
and i contacted them by e mail and no answer


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fall registration begins May 8th. I know when I was looking at taking a course there (different as just a temporary student so didnt have to go through the admissions the same as you will have to), I was past the regular registration period last semester and it wasnt going to be an issue. They were very nice and very accommodating for my requests. They replied to my email the first day as well. I would suggest to resend an email or just call.


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

In my opinion when compared to the expenses in dubai its better to go to uk or us for higher education. learn and work there for a while and come back to dubai. you will have a higher pay by this.


----------

